# Grub Installation

## sandan

Hallo,

habe mit Hilfe der Live-Cd 2007.0 zu installieren, erhielt allerdings beim grafischen Installer Fehlermeldungen. Mal brach der Installationsprozeß nach der Netzwerkinstallation, dann nach der Kernelinstallation ab. Das ganze wirkt auf einen Gentoo-Neuling nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend. Ich dann auf die Konsoleninstallation umgestiegen. Hier lief die Installation reibungsloser. Ich habe hier allerdings die Installation bei der Installation von Grub abgebrochen, weil ich unsicher war, wohin Grub installiert wird bzw. ob die Installationsroutine mir eine Wahlmöglichkeit anbietet. Ich konnte hierzu in den Doku's nichts finden. Ich möchte meinen Bootmanager behalten und Grub in der Gentoo-Partition ablegen. Geht das mir der Live-Cd? Wenn nicht, bitte reichlich Tipps für einen Neuling!!!

Besten Dank

sandan

----------

## py-ro

Was gefällt dir an http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10 nicht?

Py

----------

## UTgamer

^ Das wäre die Anleitung zu deinem aktuellen Stand.

Es ist immer so wenn du mehr als ein Betriebssystem auf einer Festplatte installierst, das eines du nur aktiv setzen kannst zum Booten.

Es kommt auf deine HW und auch Partitionierung an.

Du kannst nur "Primäre Partionen" zum Booten aktivieren.

4 Primäre sind maximal machbar.

Liegt deine Linuxinstallation in einer Erweiterten Partition mußt du Grub auf eine primäre oder den MBR = Masterbootrecord schreiben. D.h. Grub startet dann (ich nehme an du nutzt noch Windows) dein Windows.

Solltest du allerdings Windows mal neu installieren, fragt Windows so primitiv es ist erst garnicht nach ob es sich nicht in den MBR schreiben soll sondern löscht einfach Grub aus diesem. Danach mußt du von der Linux-InstallCD erneut booten um den Grub wieder herzustellen.

Es gibt auch eine Möglichkeit den Grub in die Linux eigne "/boot" Partition zu installieren und den Windows Bootmanager zu verwenden, nur weiß ich nicht wie das unter Windows eingestellt werden muß.

----------

## musv

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt auch eine Möglichkeit den Grub in die Linux eigne "/boot" Partition zu installieren und den Windows Bootmanager zu verwenden, nur weiß ich nicht wie das unter Windows eingestellt werden muß.

 

Ich benutz schon seit ganz langer Zeit kein Windows (im Dualboot) mehr, deswegen: Nicht schlagen für Erinnerungsfehler.

Erstmal zur Theorie:

Du hast bei einem Bootmanager grundsätzlich erstmal die Auswahl, wo du den hininstallieren möchtest. Folgende Orte sind möglich:

1. In den MBR

2. An den Anfang einer Partition (nach UTgamer nur an den Anfang einer primären)

Der MBR der Festplatte, die im Bios als Bootlaufwerk eingestellt ist, wird als erstes abgefragt. D.h. wenn du für den Systemstart den Windoof-Bootloader verwenden willst, kommt der in den MBR. Wie bereits erwähnt, nimmt Dir Windows diese Entscheidungsfrage bei der Installation bereitwillig ab und schreibt sich ohne zu fragen da rein.

Um dann den Grub aufzurufen, mußt du im Windoof die boot.ini editieren. Die befindet sich auf Deinem ersten Systemlaufwerk (in Normalfall c:\boot.ini):

```

[boot loader]

timeout=30

default=multi(0)disk(1)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS

[operating systems]

multi(0)disk(1)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINNT="Windows 2000 Professional" /fastdetect

```

Und da fügst du halt an die entsprechende Stelle den Linuxeintrag ein und korrigierst natürlich noch die Partitionsnummern. Für den Linuxeintrag gibst du die Partition an, an deren Anfang du dann den Grub oder Lilo installiert hast.

Der Unterschied beim Booten zwischen Linux und Windows ist, daß du bei Windows einfach den Partitionsanfang lädst, währenddessen du bei Linux das Kernelimage in einer angegebenen Bootpartition lädst. D.h. wenn du den Windows-Bootloader verwenden willst, mußt du noch einen Grub oder Lilo zum Booten von Linux dazwischenschalten. Bei Verwendung von Grub als einzigen Bootloader brauchst du auch bei mehreren Windosen keinen Windows-Bootloader. Da ich nie wußte, wie man das Ding vollständig weg bekommt, hab ich einfach das Timeout auf 0 gesetzt.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Danach mußt du von der Linux-InstallCD erneut booten um den Grub wieder herzustellen.

 

Ich hab in diesem Fall immer einfach den MBR vorher gesichert:

```

dd if=/dev/sda of=/$meinPfad/mbr.sec bs=512 count=1

```

Nach der Windoof-Installation schreibst du dann einfach den originalen MBR wieder zurück:

```

dd if=/$meinPfad/mbr.sec of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1

```

Und schon läuft der Grub wieder. Aber aufpassen, mit Vertipperchen in der Zeile kannst du relativ viel kaputtmachen.

----------

## sandan

Hallo Leute,

besten Dank für die umfangreichen Anmerkungen. Eure Beiträge gehen an meiner Ausgangsfrage leider vorbei, was allerdings auch an meinen spärlichen Hintergrundinformation lag. Ich arbeite weiterhin mit meinem alten Bootmanger Boot Magic, weil ich den geplanten Umstieg auf Grub zur Nutzung einer Multiboot-Umgebung nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben. Mit Boot Magic starte ich 2 WinXP Prof Systeme und ein Linux-System (hier liegt Grub in der Linux-Partition in einer erweiterten Partition). Gento0 2007.0 sollte nun mit Hilfe der Live-CD hinzukommen. Und hierzu muß ich wissen, ob bei der Installationsroutine der Live-CD eine Wahlmöglichkeit vorgesehen ist, wohin Grub installiert werden kann. Z.B. bei Ubuntu darf man hierzu nicht die Live-Cd nehmen, die nur die Installation in den MR vorsieht, sondern muß die Alternate-Version nutzen. Daher noch mal konkret: Wie geht es mit der Grub-Installation bei der Verwendung der Live-CD dann weiter?

Speziell an py-ro: Zu der Frage der Grub-Installationsroutine der Live-CD konnte ich der von Dir verlinkten Dokumentation wie auch in anderen Quellen keine Antwort finden. Dieser Hinweis besagt doch überhaupt nichts über die Qualität der eingestellten Dokumente. 

sandan

----------

## nikaya

 *sandan wrote:*   

> Ich dann auf die Konsoleninstallation umgestiegen. Hier lief die Installation reibungsloser. Ich habe hier allerdings die Installation bei der Installation von Grub abgebrochen, weil ich unsicher war, wohin Grub installiert wird bzw. ob die Installationsroutine mir eine Wahlmöglichkeit anbietet. Ich konnte hierzu in den Doku's nichts finden. 
> 
> 

 

Was meinst du konkret mit Konsoleninstallation?Wenn ich die Ausführungen so lese scheint es als ob damit der dialog-geführte Gentoo-Installer gemeint ist.

In der Tat sind die Ausführungen im Installer-Handbuch nicht sehr aufschlußreich:

 *http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/2007.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bootloader
> 
> Dieser Bildschirm erlaubt es Ihnen Ihren Bootloader auszuwählen (grub oder kein Bootloader). Wählen Sie als nächstes Ihr Bootgerät aus und geben Sie (optional) jegliche weiteren Bootoptionen an.

 

 *http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/2007.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#doc_chap9 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.i. Bootloader
> 
> Dieser Bildschirm erlaubt es Ihnen Ihren Bootloader auszusuchen und optional zusätzliche Kernelparameter festzulegen, die beim Booten benutzt werden. Da dies eine netzwerklose Installation ist, sind Ihre Wahlmöglichkeiten auf grub oder kein Bootloader beschränkt. 
> ...

 

Scheint so als ob dort wirklich nur die Möglichkeiit besteht Grub in den MBR zu installieren.  :Rolling Eyes:  Vielleicht kann einer derjenigen,welche eine erfolgreiche Installation mit dem Installer schafften da mehr zu sagen.

 *sandan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ganze wirkt auf einen Gentoo-Neuling nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend. 
> 
> 

 

Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht.  :Exclamation: 

Auch auf die Gefahr hin von einem Dev oder Mod wieder angemacht zu werden,aber als Neuling kannst Du es nicht wissen:

Die Installation mit dem GUI-Installer ist NICHT die Standardmethode unter Gentoo.Der Installer ist immer noch experimentell und in keinster Weise zuverlässig.Auch gibt es hier nicht viele Leute mit ausreichend Erfahrung damit.

Die zuverlässigste Methode ist immer noch die traditionelle manuelle Methode,beschrieben in diesem Handbuch:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Da kann man Grub auch in Partitionen installieren.

Lese es Dir durch,versuche es zu verstehen und dann fange an.Wenn Du noch unsicher bist verwende erst eine andere Distri,die haben zuverlässigere Installer.Wenn die manuelle Installation Dir zu schwer vorkommt warte noch etwas mit Gentoo.Denn wenn Du die schon nicht schaffst wird ein installiertes Gentoo Dir auch keine große Freude machen.

----------

## UTgamer

Apropos zu john.doe als Erweiterung, evtl hilft es auf einer Konsole die grub-Installation von Hand auszuführen, dann ist die reguläre Anweisung auch wieder von Hilfe.

Kannst du von der Installer-CD eine Konsole öffnen, z.B. mit der Tastenkombi: "Strg + Alt + F2"?

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Danach mußt du von der Linux-InstallCD erneut booten um den Grub wieder herzustellen. 
> 
> Ich hab in diesem Fall immer einfach den MBR vorher gesichert:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  Der war gut, wie führt man dd aus wenn man kein Linux zur Verfügung hat, von einem anderen Bootmedium (Diskette, CD)? Ansonsten netter Tip den ich mir jetzt auch notieren werde.

----------

## musv

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Der war gut, wie führt man dd aus wenn man kein Linux zur Verfügung hat, von einem anderen Bootmedium (Diskette, CD)?

 

Öhm, also ich hab eigentlich immer 'n Knoppix rumliegen.

----------

## sandan

Besten Dank nochmals für die Antworten. Ich schon überrascht, dass eine Live-Cd von Gentoo herausgegeben wird. Diese scheint offensichtlich nicht viel genutzt zu werden, bzw. nur sehr wenige scheinen zu wissen, wie die Installation mit der Live-CD abläuft. Über die Installationsroutinen habe ich nur negatives gelesen und viele Warnungen, diese überhaupt zu nutzen. Wie ich auf Gentoo aumerksam wurde, gab es sogar noch einen Hinweis, dass die Installationsroutinen unsicher seien.  

Ich denke, ich werde mal dem Ratschlag von john.doe (besten Dank für Deine Ausführungen) befolgen und mit die entsprechenden Handbuchartikel ansehen und nach meinem Urlaub damit mal loslegen. 

Besten Dank

random

----------

